# Need help on graphics card



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Sep 21, 2004)

i want to but graphics card for my pentium 600 to play all latest games like need for speed underground 2 and all racing games.

But i dont want to play quake, all the stuff like quake
maybe at half the fps/or with medium settings 

what the minimum card i should go for. 
i dont have much money so tell me the card i need plus its price 

please


----------



## nikhilesh (Sep 21, 2004)

pentium 600? LOL.no card available sorry,dude


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Sep 21, 2004)

Hmmm... Does your motherboard have AGP slot ..? or you can have a modest PCI graphic card ...


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Sep 22, 2004)

i dont know about that agp slot 
but i put lan card in one of the solt and is working  on pentium 600


----------



## ice (Sep 22, 2004)

Amit, im presuming you have a pentium 3 , 600mhz proccessor. Which means you will have SD ram, guessing 128 or 256. Now you could probably play NFS U on a GF 4 MX440 one medium/low settings[PCI Version ofcourse] I doubt ur mobo has an AGP slot.

The min requirements for NFS U 2 will anyways be way higher than NFSU so cant really talk about that.


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Sep 23, 2004)

Thanks for the reply
yes i have pentium 600 with 256 MB Sd ram.

What is pci version and also tell the estimate price of the above cards u mention please tell .
----------------------------------------------
I can run need for speed 2  and
need for speed high stakes 
but cant run need for speed porche  

on pentium 600(win 98) 256 mb ram and presario 700 laptop 112 mb ram(Win xp) without graphics card 
why any one knows the answer 
why cant i run need for speed porche


----------



## cooljeba (Sep 23, 2004)

hi amit
agp slot looks something like this
*www.videocardupgrade.com/agp_slot_sm.jpg
the brown slot is called as the agp slot and the white one's are the PCI slot's. Does your mobo has an agp slot???
you have put the lan card in your pci slot. AGP slot is unique and is meant for AGP card only.

BTW this link will be helpful for u 
*www.videocardupgrade.com/find_video_card.shtml

..:: Peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Sep 23, 2004)

thanks  cooljeba
i dont have agp slot 
i looked at the motherboard so whats now
can i play latest games


----------



## cooljeba (Sep 23, 2004)

AMITAGARWAL02 said:
			
		

> i dont have agp slot
> i looked at the motherboard so whats now
> can i play latest games


You need to search the market for a pci slot based graphics card. and do consider increasing your RAM as that does wonder. You can play the games but u need to comprise the quality of the game .


			
				AMITAGARWAL02 said:
			
		

> thanks  cooljeba



anytime 

..:: Peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Sep 24, 2004)

please tell pci slot based graphics card prices 
that can play latest games in medium or good fps


----------



## rakesh_1024 (Sep 24, 2004)

PCI graphics card is a waste of money
Upgrade ur PC
Go for an AMD processor +mobo
U can do it within 10000


----------



## freshseasons (Sep 28, 2004)

Please please dont waste time and money on Pci graphic cards..as a general rule pci graphic cards are 2 to 3 times more expensive than their equivalent Agp cards..
 Agp Geforce 4 Mx = Rs 2800 ( or around depanding on company )
 Pci Geforce 4 Mx   = Rs 4500 ( or around )
     Not to forget the performance they lack due to sheer narrow bandwidth...and Yes    PCI EXPRESS is altogether different so dont confuse and u can;t make simply pci ..a Pci express by any software ...


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Nov 28, 2004)

but pci express is very good i think so 
pci express 16 X


----------



## freshseasons (Nov 28, 2004)

Hi AMITAGARWAL02, 
   You are right   Pci Express is way too good ....Still it requires a mobo upgrade and with it Processor not to mention the Ram ..And then possibly Cainet ... To get PCI express you will need to upgrade a way lot.
  Still tell us what have you done so far with your problem...


----------



## haX0r (Nov 28, 2004)

Wow dude time to upgrade whole computer, get your self a moderate computer at about 20K and go for a Radeon 9600XT or 9800 pro which will cost you about 14k.

haX0r


----------



## beyondthegracefgod (Dec 3, 2004)

Hey me2 needs help in deciding a gfx card.

 I have 2 system at home one has a 9500 ati in it.The other is the one i need help with itz a p4 2 ghz with 845 mobo.I wanna put a good card tat will help my bro to play games on it for the next year too.He's a war gamer and an Medal of honor fan which dosent work on the ati 7500 which the system has in it right now.

 I guess a Nv 5950 is good enough but tell me abt the various 5950 cards(i mean mfg's)  with their prices in mumbai.My budget is around 5-6k.


----------



## TheGuru (Dec 6, 2004)

GeForce 5XXX series cards are a huge let-down. Don't purchase those. I would recommend atleast a GeForce 6200 card. You should get one of these for less than 5K though I am not sure of their availability rightaway. You may have to wait for a month or so before you can get them here.


----------



## beyondthegracefgod (Dec 6, 2004)

5600 for less than 5k??????? hmmmmm dinn kno tat,are u sure?

Anyways i locked upon powercolor 9600 se 128mb which was for 5k.
Its 64bit which was the only let down.but dont kno how much difference a 128bit one wud have made on my 845 mobo .
 I tried hard for the powercolor 9600(non pro non se) in the whole of lammi but all in vain.


----------



## TheGuru (Dec 7, 2004)

I said 6200. This is the new mainstream card from nvidia. It definetely has to be around 5K-8K at the max here in India. I don't think it is as yet available here. 
And yes, 128-bit memory interface makes a huge difference. 6800 seriesd has a 256-bit interface!


----------



## delhibhai1000 (Dec 8, 2004)

@ beyondthegracefgod : Dude Check ur PM...


----------



## wolfvroger (Dec 8, 2004)

Time TO UPGRADE AMIT!!! Go for an AMD64 RIG!!!


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Dec 9, 2004)

Please anybody can donate me their old graphics card that is useless to them .
Pci graphics card only as i dont have any agp slot 
please


----------



## Sourabh (Dec 9, 2004)

donate??? huh man

well no one wod like to part with the hardware they have brot after takin so much pains

n especially when it comes to a gfx card certainly not

man pci graphic card r frankly waste of money


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Dec 11, 2004)

> n especially when it comes to a gfx card certainly not
> 
> man pci graphic card r frankly waste of money



So atleast donate old pci card to let me play nfs underground at low settings


----------



## grinning_devil (Dec 11, 2004)

:roll: ...hey saurabh!

PCI-EX graphics card a waste of money???
how come man???

i recently purchased geforce 6600,256MB....is not worthy ???


----------



## blade_runner (Dec 11, 2004)

grinning_devil said:
			
		

> :roll: ...hey saurabh!
> 
> PCI-EX graphics card a waste of money???
> how come man???
> ...



LOL he is talking abt pci cards not pci- express cards. I hope this clears things up !


----------



## grinning_devil (Dec 11, 2004)

oooooooops!!!!!!!
nyway pci sure is waste of money
vaise i dont think u'll be able to find a new PCI card nymore???
or is it still available....??

 8) the same situation happened to me around 2 years ago..
where i had to choose between measly 8MB of PCI card or upgrading the whole PC....

 which i did....!!!


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Dec 12, 2004)

> i dont think u'll be able to find a new PCI card nymore???
> or is it still available



so if anybody have old pci card sent me i will never forget this help
i need to play nfs underground at low settings.
I also dont have agp slot.
And the person donating me old pci card should also help me in installing the card and installing the software.

Thanks all


----------



## siddharthgarg (Dec 12, 2004)

*Get a credible PC*

Well, if ya can't get a PC upgrade, I suppose you can have a fair performance boost with ATI Radeon 9600SE 128 MB VRAM, available for Rs 5000.
Another option would be GeForceFX5700, for Rs.5500 for 128MB VRAM and Rs.6750 for 256 MB VRAM. 
These are the best value options you can get, provided you have an AGP slot. I am guessing you have a 4X AGP slot. So get a 4X version of the card. They're cheaper.


----------



## siddharthgarg (Dec 12, 2004)

HELLO!!! What am I hearing dude!!! GeForce 5950 (ASUS) is available for 15k, NOT 5k. And GeForce 6XXX is gonna be released for more than 20k starting!!! Not 8k. And if that's not write, jes' tell me where on earth you get ur hardware from man!!! The Silicon Valley???


----------



## grinning_devil (Dec 12, 2004)

siddharthgarg said:
			
		

> HELLO!!! What am I hearing dude!!! GeForce 5950 (ASUS) is available for 15k, NOT 5k. And GeForce 6XXX is gonna be released for more than 20k starting!!! Not 8k. And if that's not write, jes' tell me where on earth you get ur hardware from man!!! The Silicon Valley???



6600 is for 9000....256MB
6800 ultra for 22000....128MB
6800 GT for 25000...256 MB
all the above r PCI-EX....
nd ya our silicon valley is "nehru place...delhi"....!!!


----------



## grinning_devil (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: Get a credible PC*



			
				siddharthgarg said:
			
		

> Well, if ya can't get a PC upgrade, I suppose you can have a fair performance boost with ATI Radeon 9600SE 128 MB VRAM, available for Rs 5000.
> Another option would be GeForceFX5700, for Rs.5500 for 128MB VRAM and Rs.6750 for 256 MB VRAM.
> These are the best value options you can get, provided you have an AGP slot. I am guessing you have a 4X AGP slot. So get a 4X version of the card. They're cheaper.



suggesting him 9600se??????
buddy read carefully....he DONT have AGP slot...  !!


----------



## siddharthgarg (Dec 14, 2004)

Okay, so i got da 6600 price wrong. :roll:  But I was right about the 6800's n all going above 20k. And yeah, PCI express is not the same as PCI, Grinning Devil.  Its da newest thing in da block. And only the new Intel series has them (was it 915 or somethin'?) Capable of running at 16X, it has only a handful of cards made for it right now. And the performance is same for AGP 8X. So i guess everyone should wait a while before investing in the future so early.


----------



## grinning_devil (Dec 15, 2004)

siddharthgarg said:
			
		

> And yeah, PCI express is not the same as PCI, Grinning Devil.  Its da newest thing in da block. And only the new Intel series has them (was it 915 or somethin'?) Capable of running at 16X, it has only a handful of cards made for it right now.
> 
> And the performance is same for AGP 8X. So i guess everyone should wait a while before investing in the future so early.



  heeeeeey i sure know the diff between pci nd pci-ex man!!nd as far as "handful" of cards r concerned...its not handful...quite a no. of cards r there in the market...nd its increasing...as PCI-E will eventually replace the PCI bus architecture sooner or later. 

 and u think the performance of AGP nd PCI-E slot is same???????
NOT AT ALL!!!! i think ur comapring the cards installed on these slots....compare the bus architecture....not the gfx cards!!
the 16x interface of PCI-E gives 8GB/s graphic data throughput in comparison to AGP's 2.1GB/s...nd u think they r same in performance???



have a luk here 
*www.pcstats.com/articleview.cfm?articleID=1087

try out google....write down pci-ex....go thru the articles...EACH article will rate it more than AGP....nd within months u'll see AGP's decline!


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Dec 15, 2004)

siddharthgarg wrote:





> So i guess everyone should wait a while before investing in the future so early.


here i totally agree with u....but not because of the reasons u mentioned...but because of these:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=10901
come on yaar,do a bit of searching in this forum before u post something.


----------



## grinning_devil (Dec 16, 2004)

...searching in the forums....HARDLY nyone do....  

 ...oooops by the way this is my first post from my new baby!!!


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Dec 21, 2004)

thanks all for the help

hope some one will doante their old graphics card

thanks

bye


----------



## grinning_devil (Dec 21, 2004)

who will donate a grafix card????
for gamers gfx card is a prized possesion.....whether its age old crippling 64MB or latest one.....WE LOVE OUR CARDS!!!!!


----------

